
How a Virus Feels from the Inside - rayalez
http://lifeinafreemarket.tumblr.com/post/105725050398/how-a-virus-feels-from-the-inside
======
rayalez
I have found this story on
[http://www.reddit.com/r/rational](http://www.reddit.com/r/rational), and
there's a lot more stories like this one, it's pretty awesome, I suggest you
guys check it out. There's a lot of stories on
science/tech/futurism/transhumanism/AI/rationality/etc that I'm sure you will
enjoy.

Rationalist fiction to fiction is what hacker news is to reddit. Really cool
stuff. You can read more about it over here -
[http://rationalfiction.io/wiki/rational-
fiction](http://rationalfiction.io/wiki/rational-fiction)

------
leppr
For those using uMatrix/NoScript:
[https://archive.is/wPJa9](https://archive.is/wPJa9)

------
TeMPOraL
Good story. Read it all up to part 6, sad that there's no part 7 (yet, I
hope).

